# mac alternative to shadow copy



## test_drive (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

as per title i need a 'mac alternative to shadow copy'.. please help. if there is one out there i need it. is there one?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Carbon Copy Cloner. And it's better.


----------



## test_drive (Jan 17, 2006)

hi again

is there any other software out there apart from carbon copy cloner?
anything equivalent to shadow copy?


----------



## test_drive (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

been back looking at shadow copy alternative... to mac, i have looked at carbon copy now not sure if tis can take snap shots of the disks, i dont want a total copy as there will not be enough space..


cheers for any help


----------

